# Buffalo WHR-G300N problems



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all, new to the site. Experimenting with different OS's but keep reverting back to XP where all my clutter is for some strange reason, even after one of those real annoying lets restart without any warning episode even tho the operator is mid paragraph gggrrrr.

Sorry I digress

Bought and installed the buffalo yesterday to add to my existing network on which I have a few computers. In the following kind of setup....
Cable modem to router.
I want to add the buffalo to allow access to my media server (XP) and the internet via wireless.
I plugged it in firstly with and cable from my LAN to the WAN port on the new wireless router and cabled it to a pc so i could configure the settings.
The internet worked straight away, but obviously the local network was unaccessable due to different IP ranges. I configured the wireless settings for the laptop and hey presto internet.
Then to getting the LAN IP settings sorted to coexist with my current network.
I set the wireless router IP address to an address within the DCHP range of my first router with the same standard subnet mask. Changed the switch to access point (which disables DCHP) and moved the LAN cable from the WAN port to a LAN port.
Hey presto my wired machine got an IP address of the correct range, could access the Internet and the local server. 
Cool I though until I tried the laptop, connects to the wireless router and gets an IP address in the correct range but will neither access the internet or the local network!
I played with various settings for an hour or so resetting back to standard a few times as more often than not I could not get in the config page when IP was set to range from my LAN.

Sorry about the massive first post lol and hope the info isn't too vague also I hope someone may help with my quandary. 

Cheers
Nigel


----------



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

Tried it on a mates network and it worked fine.
It seems the I have a switch in the system I forgot about which could be to blame, dunno why because it's passing through to the DCHP server in the first router and getting a correct IP. Strange.


----------



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

Tested and it's just the same, getting correct IP and DNS settings but no access to internet or local network. DAMN

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I can't really wade through that blob of information in the first post, can we get the situation a bit clearer? :smile:


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

OK a quick low down on the situation. The fault seems to lay with the Buffalo WHR-G300N being used as a transparent bridge, it works fine for a wired computer (XP or Vista).
The problem is when you connect wirelessly to it.
Wirelessly connected devices (XP and Vista) get an IP address in the correct range, the DNS server settings and gateway address as needed for the network are also correct.
Incoming virgin broadband. NTL250 into linksys WRT54GS Firmware Version: v4.71.4 
WRT54GS into Buffalo WHR-G300N Fireware version 1.64
Buffalo WHR-G300N as wireless bridge

The test results you required are attached.

It has been tried at 2 different locations with exactly the same results.

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Transparent bridge? You're not using it as a router?

Why not lose the WRT54GS and just use the Buffalo?


----------



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

The linksys does not cover the whole property, got bit of a dead spot in a couple of rooms.
I tried setting it up as a router but the outcome was worse than the bridge.
I have swapped the two routers around and it works fine using the Buffalo as the first on the network.
Strange.
Cheers


----------



## Nygie (Dec 9, 2009)

Tried it with another Linksys instead of the buffalo and it worked fine too, faulty buffalo me thinks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Could be, it should work...


----------

